# Amazing



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

new snowboard gear..I mean..thing...I mean....look for yourself....I'm off cross country snowboarding. 










The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Snowboarding Gondola Operators


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Wasn't some guy on the forum last year, pushing this idea? People (led by BA, IIRC) told him to take a hike (I may be paraphrasing, especially in BA's case :laugh: )


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Damn I didn't know they had these, and here I have been struggling to think of things to get people for christmas. Problem solved!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I mean...WHY? really? beside the pushing part...it's totally worthless...Carve faster! lol!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Jousting on snowboards?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> I mean...WHY? really? I watch the video and beside the pushing part...it's totally worthless...Carve faster! lol!


Carve faster? More like hit a bump and impale yourself.

This is snowboarding, not stand up paddle boarding. Shit is beyond dumb.


----------



## orangatang (Oct 15, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Jousting on snowboards?


challenge accepted.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

that could go wrong in so many ways...


----------

